# Getting the A removed



## sleepycats (Mar 26, 2008)

I have no healthcare experience.  I talked myself into an intership position with a company who did not offer interships and that gave me a little experience.  My instructor told me that if I could find a job, I should come back to her next class and this would work towards having the A removed.  Everything I've seen states you have to have job experience.  Any thoughts?


----------

